# How long was your third labor compared to the first and second?



## msmiranda (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm curious what the range of normal is for subsequent births. My first labor was 17 hours and my second was 7. I'm wondering what I can expect this time. If you've had more than 3, feel free to list them all!


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

subbing because I want to know too!


----------



## wandering (Feb 19, 2011)

I only have a second because my kids are melting down.

My first was 37 hours from water breaking to baby, but it was inconsistent contractions which led to pitocin which led to epidural.

Second was 16 hours from water breaking to baby, born at home no interventions.

Third was 10 hours from water breaking to baby, also born at home w/o interventions. His was the shortest labor, but also the hardest due to position (asynclitic).


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

all mine were around 4 hours


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

1- 24 hrs, 12 hrs active labour augmented with pitocin, birthed with epidural

2- 12 hrs, 6 hrs active labour all natural, med free

3- 23 hrs, 15 hrs active labour augmented with pitocin, birthed with epidural

I count the hours before active labour because that's when contractions became noticeably uncomfortable and regular. The active labour I refer to is from 3cm onward.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

These are approximates.

1st 8 hours active-augmented with pit and epidural

2nd 4 hours active-no pit, and botched epidural

3rd 2 hours active-homebirth


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

My first was a cervadil/pitocin induction, so not reliable data at all.

My second was about 10.5 hours, total.

My third was about 6.5 hours.

(My second, though, was at a hospital nearly an hour away, and I suspect that whole driving/triage/getting settled process probably added some time to it. My third was a home birth without any sort of interruption. My labors *felt* very similar, even though the second was considerably longer, and I suspect they would have been more similar in duration if the circumstances had been more similar.)


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

#1 was 19 hours

#2 was 8

#3 was 4

They have been halved each time, now I'm curious to see what #4's labor will be like!


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

#1 - 6 hours

#2 - 1.5 hours

#3 - 8 hours


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

#1 was 13 hours

#2 was 5 hours

#3 was 14 hours

That third one really can be a wild card! All of n=mine were med free hospital births, but they were all very different.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been really curious about this as well!

1st: 20 hours- med free birth center water birth

2nd: 5 hours- med free home land birth

I hear that the third is totally unpredictable. I'm anxious to find out what it will be like for me.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

dd1- 32+ hours eventually ending in a c/s

dd2- 12 hours, vbac

ds1- a bit over 4 hours, vbac

My real question is, what about baby four? lol!


----------



## sweeetpea (Jun 14, 2006)

1st - hospital birth 6-8 hours (completely clueless first time mom, so not really sure when it all started)

2nd - hospital birth 2.5 hours from SROM to baby

3rd - home birth 10.5 hours from SROM to baby - I was really expecting it to be faster!


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Very interesting how different they all can be!

1st- 7 hours (induced because my water broke) not including pushing (that was 2 hours)

2nd - 5 hours from when I knew it was labor, I think that includes pushing (30minutes)

I just hope my third is close- those were managable lengths!


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

All times are from first noticeable contractions when I started timing and include pushing, #1 had AROM, #2,3,and 4 were all born in the caul.

#1 was 16hrs augmented by pitocin and AROM

#2 was 10hrs (HWB)

#3 was 6hrs (HWB)

#4 was 2.5hrs (HWB)


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peony*
> 
> #1 was 19 hours
> 
> ...


Yours diminish the same way each time... That scares me! my #1 was 84mins and #2 was 61mins. it's intense! not sure i fancy a 40min labour...


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

I've been so interested in this question too!

1st: 31 hours (hospital)

2nd: 3 hours (home)

3rd: I'll know in a month or 2! LOL Is it bad that I'm really, truly hoping for a <1 hour labor? The faster he comes, the more likely I'll be able to just stay home without having to explain myself to the doctor.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

My 2nd was my shortest. My 3rd was all over the place and I know now it's because she was sort of crooked in there.

They are all different.


----------



## sarahkristy (Sep 12, 2009)

My first was about 36 hrs total... 12 hours early labor, 24 hours active from water breaking including 3.5 hrs pushing. Hospital birth, posterior baby, Epi for last 3 hrs of labor then pushing.

My second was about 18 hours total ... probably 5-6 hours of active labor, 25 minutes pushing. HAPPY wonderful home water birth.

Not sure if we'll go for a third yet.... I'm soo happy with my birth I kind of want that to be my last memory of birth. hehe


----------



## moobiegirl (Sep 10, 2007)

1st - contractions started about 9 pm(Monday). Admitted to hospital at 4 pm at 5cm(Tuesday). AROM and pitocin started around 7 pm. DS born 11:52(Tuesday) (hard labor didn't really start till after AROM)

2nd - contractions started about 7pm (Thursday). Labored all the next day at home(Friday). Admitted to hospital around 1am while in hard labor. DD born at 3 am (Saturday).

While my labor seems to be about the same length my hard labor is definitely shorter. I hope this time the whole labor process is shorter. I'll find out within the next few weeks!


----------



## Jynuine (Jan 9, 2011)

Both my 1st and 2nd were induced, Im afraid. With Abigail I had hypertension and had to be induced with Pit a week and a half early. Labor was about 24 hours.

With Grace my midwife was sure I would go since I had been having false labor and I wasnt due for another 3 days. She ruptured my membranes and... I didnt progress and was given Pit. :/ That whole thing was a little over 14 hours.

With my THIRD... it was fantastic! I was freaking out I was going to have to be induced because his due date came and no labor. I think labor started early the next morning because I was uncomfortable that night and then took a shower and realized I was in labor early in the AM. Got our stuff together, my brother was conveniently already at our house because he had babysat for my other 2 while we went to a movie. We headed to the hospital, and I got in the tub almost immediately. I was 4 cent at that time in and in 45 min I was 10 in transition. They dragged me down to my room (this was a non waterbirth hospital) and he was out 15 min later without any intervention. Was my perfect birth until Emmalia's 20 mos ago! So really I think there are a lot of things that can alter it.

Intervention is one. Without it, my labors go WAY faster better and happier.

My 4th was overdue. We had JUST moved to Florida and were in the hotel still when his due date came. We moved into our house the next day and I just wasnt mentally ready for the baby to come. 4 days after my due date my midwife (who was OCD and neurotic) actually induced me without my permission. Labor was 9 1/2 HORRIFYING hours.

My 5th was also not typical. I went into labor RIGHT as my husband took off into the air to go on a job interview in Canada. There were no flights back that night so he was trying to hold out for the 11am flight back. I went to the hospital that night and was able to somehow get my contractions down to 1-2 an hour but I was still changing the whole night. By 11am I was almost 10cent but still wasnt actively contracting ( I know weird huh>?). When he told me no one would give up a seat so he could get back, I said "well we're having a baby" and BOOM! contractions one on top of another. I got an epidural at that point because my mom was there and my husband was not and she was out ASAP. Labor was about 12 hours.

With Emmalia I went into a slow progression of labor in the morning and then headed to the hospital with the family. Labor was like probably a total of 4 hours because I decided to let everyone wake up slowly for an hour while I washed the floor in the kitchen, hahaha! I was in the hospital for only an hour or two and it felt like I wasnt really going quickly (little did I know). Then... my water broke and it was instant transition. 5 min later she was out.

Im wondering what Justus' birth will be like in a few weeks! Im figuring fast and unexpected given the fact I ignore my contractions since I have so many and because my pubic bone is separated. He has been able to engage in the pelvis MANY times and likes it there more or less lately.


----------



## jillybeans (Mar 11, 2005)

First labor water broke, ctx started one hour later, she was born 2.5 hours after that. With dd2, from first contraction to birth was 4 hrs. With dd3, water broke, ctx started 2.5hours later, she was born 2.5 hours after that.  So mine were all pretty similar.


----------



## KMac05 (Oct 3, 2013)

My first was 8 hours (pushing for 2)

Second was 6 hours (pushing for 30 min.)

Third??? We shall see


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

All of mine were at home and all had days/weeks/months??? Of prodromal labor.

1st - 18.5 hours
2nd - 4.5 hours
3rd - 90 minutes
4th - 100 minutes

In most cases, I think, no matter how long the labor is, it seems to take just as much energy. I was as tired afterthought 90 minute birth as I was after the 18 hour birth.


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

1st labor was about 6 hours from onset of active labor until birth, 12 or 13 hours from water breaking.

2nd was 5 hours from onset of active labor, 18 hours from water breaking.

3rd was 8 hours from water breaking, with labor starting pretty much immediately - so a slightly longer active labor, but shorter overall from water breaking.


----------

